# My 140k fronts



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Not been well the last few days cant eat alot and keep retching









Negs where too fast but 1300 kcals today so I wasn't feeling strong..

Also my trousers where to loose and I couldn't get my leg lines right. Its also worth mentioning this is the first time I've front squatted for 3 1/2 months lol

AND he isnt touching me even though it looks like he is.

Just thort I'd post as I am happy with it


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking strong mate. You should be happy with it. Hope you feel better soon and best of luck with the powerlifting comp.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice one mate:thumb:,doing legs tomoz might try fronts never tried them.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Good effort bud


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Go MIghty Max! :thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Watched a few of your vids, your a strong fooker!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going Max! Good lift, watching your 200kg dead now!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to see m8

You will prob see me in the bpc/bpo comps in near future once I reover from surgery!

Goin downto swnsea in march with my mate for bpo.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice.

Thought you were going to walk out the door with it when you unracked it


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

reps mate,because its a fooker to do.

I never got on with them.

Good effort:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks lads 



babyshins said:


> Good to see m8
> 
> You will prob see me in the bpc/bpo comps in near future once I reover from surgery!
> 
> Goin downto swnsea in march with my mate for bpo.


I don't even know if I'm competing anymore as my tendons are shocking..

Its great to do though, hope you recover quickly mate.



iron head case said:


> reps mate,because its a fooker to do.
> 
> I never got on with them.
> 
> Good effort:thumbup1:


Cheers bro :thumbup1:

I jsut find them compfy it can be an **** when the bar chokes you tho lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bumping for NYTOL :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going for 150*5 next week after a fat ass feeding


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> I'm going for 150*5 next week after a fat ass feeding


Go for 151*5 and make NYTOL jealous :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol done 

Whats he get? 150*5?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Impressed at your being able to get the grip that you do.

IMO

Dont walk as far out.

Try and sit back into the exercise a little bit more.

Descend slower.

Get a closer width stance unless your doing it for some other purpose than building up your quad power/size?

Good work all round front squats are a bastard especially when your not flexible like you


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chers bro 

I have to walk out that far or the bar will clip the rack lol atg is hard. I usually do decend slower as well but I really was feeling "meh".

If I did a closer stance my knees would transverse my ankles even more!! lol but saying that I usually do sit back more them combats where to tight / baggy round the waist and interfering with my leg lines.

As for the grip my fingers tips just grip it, I've allways been able to get into that position  I think its to do with good scapulae extention.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tall said:


> Bumping for NYTOL :thumb:


Sorry sexy, I did not know I was being missed, x



MXD said:


> lol done
> 
> Whats he get? 150*5?


Not sure without checking, 170 x 3 I think is my best?



Con said:


> IMO
> 
> Dont walk as far out.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I thought.

Stance wise I go pretty wide too, and find it good for my quads and my knees.

Strong lifting mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

nice one butt!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Good strength there , very quick on the way down or was that just the vid ???

one of the longerst walk outs ;o)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

> closer width stance


I thought wide stances would develop greater power lessening the distance between knee and hip and placing greater emphasis and tension in the hips and glutes ??

I just fall over when trying front squats, can not get the hang of them.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads 

lol I have to walk out that far because I'll clip the rack otherwise! lol

I'm going for 150 today so I'll see what happens, I'll post vid later..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice lifting, mate!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Good going Max, I must admit I hate doing them but now inspired to get on with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

> I'm going for 150 today so I'll see what happens, I'll post vid later..


Good luck Mxd look forward to the vid


----------



## patterson27 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice. You made that look.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Con said:


> Impressed at your being able to get the grip that you do.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Also on fronts you can dump the bar if you fail. Me thinks you like funky bum love given the closeness of your spotter.

Great lifting BTW. :thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

very impressive lift! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads 



romper stomper said:


> Good luck Mxd look forward to the vid


No vid but I got 150*3 with a 3-0-x tempo 

I'll vid the 155 next week


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Con said:


> Impressed at your being able to get the grip that you do.
> 
> IMO
> 
> ...


I thought this straight away. But gotta say well done, looking good.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice strong squat


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ta lads


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done mate, have you thought of asking your gym to buy some squat stands that way you will only have to take one step back saving all that energy,i used to love front squats but it started to really hurt my back near my left shoulder blade for some reason.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very nice.. made it look too easy.


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Impressive stuff!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers buds 

I did max out on 150*3 3-0-x, as I'm cutting atm I can't see me beating it anytime soon but afew weeks after my rebound I'll see what happens, with a litte mesocycle


----------

